
Ask HN: Can machine learning be used to reduce lag in video calls? - arikr
A friend of mine suggested that a generative model created at the start of a video call may be able to reduce audio and video lag during the call, particularly on a weak connection.<p>Do you agree?<p>Does Hangouts&#x2F;Zoom&#x2F;FaceTime&#x2F;Skype do this yet?
======
kevinsimper
Zoom is much better than Hangouts because it is allowed to use UDP where
Hangouts uses the browser and uses TCP which means that Zoom can continue
quicker with slow packages or just discard them where Hangout has to get all
the packages.

------
db48x
No, you can't reduce lag by adding new layers on top of an existing system.

You could use it to reduce the bandwidth required, which would certainly make
video calls better. This was even a plot point in Vernor Vinge's A Fire Upon
the Deep.

------
cody8295
Pretty off topic but I've always wondered if AI could help reduce
static/interference in live radio streams

